# Did I make the right choice?



## mightyquin (21 Feb 2011)

Back to cycling after a few years and not at all knowledgable about bikes, I was interested in the Mongoose Maurice (the orange 'n black one) which is on sale at Evans for £260, but while waiting to get a look at one I bid/won a Kona Paddy Wagon '08 on ebay, reasonable condition with mavic wheels and a carbon fork/seatpost.

Someone told me I should've got the new Mongoose and now I'm wondering..... while the Mongoose is still in stock I could re-sell the Kona. I do like the funky looks of the Mongoose, but isn't the Kona a more 'serious' bike? It's almost certainly less likely to attract theives too as it looks very understated.


----------



## Roadrunner78 (22 Feb 2011)

I'd rather have the Kona.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Feb 2011)

If the Kona is the Paddy Wagon with the Mavic Ellipse wheels, the wheels alone are worth about 360-380 new. Mongoose Maurice is a f*cking hipster shitheap. I'd tell your mate to stop pushing his hipster tendencies upon your better judgement.

You bought a very nice bike, enjoy it.


----------



## mightyquin (22 Feb 2011)

Cheers for the reassurance! I felt I'd made the right choice but I don't know too much about the finer points of bikes, although I'm learning..... I went for the Kona on the basis that it's a more expensive bike (without the upgrades) so it should be the better buy as long as it wasn't knackered (which it isn't).

I've seen the latest Mongoose - looked nice enough and it's light, but the tyres would need replacing immediately and the paint finish wasn't too good on some parts, like a light overspray.


----------



## colinr (22 Feb 2011)

What Rob said. The Kona is far better
It doesn't have Mavic Ellipses though, looks like Miche something or others, but still worth a bit.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Feb 2011)

Depends on the version Colin, there is a Kona Paddywagon with Mavic Ellipse wheels, its called the Grandwagon sometimes, basically its a Paddywagon frame with better specced components. Do you have pics MightyQuin?


----------



## colinr (22 Feb 2011)

Psst. Over here.


----------



## henryst (22 Feb 2011)

I'm with the rest: some people like to buy bikes that look cool and theres nothing wrong with that (I do it!) but if you're interested in quality over style then you've definitely gone in the right direction. I ride a Charge Plug with narrow riser bars and Halo aerorage wheels of differing colours front and back and a gold chain. Some may call me a hipster but the way I see it, we all ride and buy/build for different reasons and its no-ones business but our own. Enjoy your bike!!


----------



## mightyquin (22 Feb 2011)

Sorry - Colin is right, Miche Pista wheels, they were fitted by the previous owner along with the other 'upgrades'. 

The Charge Plug was another bike I looked at, very nice as well. I was drawn mainly by the looks of some of the bikes, i.e. the Maurice. Nothing wrong in being a hipster or a wannabe hipster IMO! 

I'm smartening up the Kona a bit, new grey saddle fitted and just bought some new black/grey fizik bar tape. I'm liking the subtle look that it's taking on. I'll have to upload a new pic soon.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Feb 2011)

I was going to say WTF is a Mongoose Maurice but I googled it. Isn't that what those courier types ride with no brakes. Good decision.


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Feb 2011)

If it is the bike you wanted then it was the right choice, only the sheeple buy what their "mates" tell them to buy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2011)

mightyquin said:


> Sorry - Colin is right, Miche Pista wheels, they were fitted by the previous owner along with the other 'upgrades'.
> 
> *The Charge Plug was another bike I looked at, very nice as well.* I was drawn mainly by the looks of some of the bikes, i.e. the Maurice. *Nothing wrong in being a hipster or a wannabe hipster IMO!
> 
> *I'm smartening up the Kona a bit, new grey saddle fitted and just bought some new black/grey fizik bar tape. I'm liking the subtle look that it's taking on. I'll have to upload a new pic soon.



I am Spartacus.

I like the hipster vibe though I'm too old and fat and provincial to pull it off anywhere but in the provinces. 

PS please take the sad pedal reflector platforms off and enjoy unadulterated SPuD's

PPS you made the right choice.


----------



## mightyquin (23 Feb 2011)

Well spotted on the pedals - I need to get a pair of cycling shoes first! I read about the Lidl ones but tried a few stores near me, none in stock.

That hat's very hipster


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2011)

mightyquin said:


> Well spotted on the pedals - I need to get a pair of cycling shoes first! I read about the Lidl ones but tried a few stores near me, none in stock.
> 
> *That hat's very hipster*



not as hipster as the cardigan

try some dhb shoes from wiggle.


----------



## colinr (23 Feb 2011)

I'm too busy dropping people to worry about whether they think I've a hipster bike or not 

The dhb M1s are good, but since moving to some fancy shimano ones, I wouldn't go back.
If you're going clipless, you want to be buying a sprocket and lockring and flipping that wheel round. Become one with the bike and all that


----------



## mightyquin (25 Feb 2011)

Ah, shoes....if I can seek more advice?

The pedals are SPD - I've never used cycling shoes before, but had 'cages' on my previous bike.

I'm assuming I can use MTB or road bike shoes? What's the benefits of one over the other? All I know is that the MTB shoes are more like normal trainers - are they better for walking in off the bike, or do you really need to carry another pair of shoes if you're out and about?

Cheers,
James


----------



## 4F (25 Feb 2011)

mightyquin said:


> Ah, shoes....if I can seek more advice?
> 
> The pedals are SPD - I've never used cycling shoes before, but had 'cages' on my previous bike.
> 
> ...



You are indeed. MTB shoes (spd) have the cleat recessed into the shoe making it easier to walk in. Road shoes have the cleat on the base so will protude and make walking more difficult, some road shoes will have the 3 hole spd setting but most will not. The road shoe however will have a stiffer sole giving less issues of possibly getting "hot foot" but that really depends on how far you are cycling.

SPD's are very easy to clip in and out of and I have them fitted to my mtb as well as my 2 road bikes.


----------



## mightyquin (25 Feb 2011)

Kewl. I think I'll go with the MTB shoes for convenience.


----------



## Riding in Circles (28 Feb 2011)

Just make sure they fit properly, nothing worse that having shoes that pinch a little or that you compromised on because of the price.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2011)

MTB shoes for me every time regardless of whether I'm riding an MTB or not. You probably want an entry level or sport shoe rather than race somethings complete with stud holes etc..

Shimano shoes are good value but made on a narrow last which doesn't suit a broad (stereo)typically European foot.

Specialized are my personal big foot faves. Several mates love the vfm of their DHB's. 

Shopping around can get you big savings, especially on new old stock. But if buying of the web either ensure you understand the a given web vendors return policy or buy from a store you can visit as in many people's experience your street shoe size bears little relationship to your cycling shoe size.


----------



## Riding in Circles (28 Feb 2011)

I ended up with the base model shoe from Time, I found Specialized gave me numb toe, I was never able to find Shimano in size twelve.


----------

